# Who is your least favourite relative?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say a second cousin of mine.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

With so many to choose from, it's hard to pick only one. Can I make a Top 10 list?



Don't Quote This said:


> I guess my sister with Antisocial Personality Disorder is the worst. Though, tbh, I don't really like interacting with anyone in my family.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if I ever had a favorite but after decades of living, I have definitely seen the least appealing aspects of all of them (and they me, I'm sure). I don't think I can really pick a least favorite because there aren't really any of my relatives who have done anything worse to me than any of the others.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not really in contact with most of them now regularly or in some cases at all.

I have a kind of difficult relationship with my dad. We have similar personality issues and I get most of my negative traits from him (I don't mean anxiety both my parents have some issues with that.) His value system + political beliefs are very different to mine though, he's a nationalist who fixates on race etc. I basically disagree with most random news/political topics he decides to bring up with me (I don't start these conversations but he does.)






I like the live version of this track but it's too long to post really lol.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't say that I have a least favorite, but I think that's because I've rarely associated with moat them for such a long time. 

About a year or so ago I was told that there was a heated argument over Trump between several of my more distant family. I guess nasty words were said, and profiles/numbers were blocked. So I guess what I'm saying is that I'm glad I only stay in contact with just a few. And even that isn't very often.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not really close to my extended family so I can't say that I have a least favorite. I'm sure if I knew them all better I'd find plenty about them to dislike.

I have one set of cousins who are really into wealth and success. Big houses, nice cars, expensive clothes. Loads of conspicuous consumption to signal to everyone else how successful they are. I'm really grossed-out by that kind of obsession with wealth and material objects so I don't think we'd get along too well. I also have relatives who are die-hard Trumpers. Don't think I'd get along with them either. 

I do have a couple of cousins who are very cool, down-to-Earth people that I think I'd really get along with but we've never been too close and my SA prevents me from trying to get to know them better.


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

I sometimes think as my brother being a rival. He has more success in life, professionally and socially, but he has his dark side! He has no openness of mind and is quick to judge. He thinks he is the smartest guy, like smarter than 99% of the population. He can even make up part of stories to have the social advantage and put someone down. He is not afraid to walk over someone to get what he thinks he deserves. When there is chaos in the family, chances are something is not going his way and he will be harsh emotionally to others. If he has one area where he is not being smart, that is the emotional intelligence. The guy is over 40 now and I got to forget about him growing up. The less time spent together, the better. Kinda sad, but it is what it is.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I'll keep this as ambiguous as possible but my least favorite family member is legitimately racist.

Had a brief conversation with them a few days ago and they made sure to detail that all members of a certain group were "the root of all evil", when I called them out on it, they immediately shut down the conversation and said that we couldn't talk about the subject matter.

This family member is 30 going on 31, has no tangible plans for bettering themselves, has no money and spends whatever they do get on frivolous expenditures, expects individuals to provide for them, has hated and quit every job they have had in under a year, and the list goes on.

Amazing how such differing perspectives of the world can emerge from the same family.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

oh, brother. it's my brother.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

an aunt of mine. extremely toxic and terrible person yet always get away with her behavior. Probably because people don't want to get on her bad side or whatever but still. drives me nuts when people in the family constantly kiss her *** and praise her despite her being a horrible human being. She tried to trash my mom's reputation behind her back and stopped talking to her for almost a decade because my mom finally called her out on her crappy behavior. She mistreated my mom (and other people in the family) her whole life and yet she was praised at my mom's funeral for being ~such a good sister~to my mom because that's how good she is at manipulating people into thinking she's a nice person. made my blood boil.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Most of them.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My uncle and grandma. I forgive them but I'm glad I never have to see them again. I would say my mom, but I can't help but care for her despite her actions at times. At least there is a distance between us enough that I don't have to interact with her often.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

My least favorite is my mom; I don’t really want to say why.

the most favorite... idk I guess I have a cousin that I feel like we’d be good friends if we had socialized at all, but she lived far away from me and we rarely saw each other. I only think we’d be good friends because she is antisocial and hates loud noises like me. I wish I knew more people that hate excess noise, I feel like no one relates to me on that.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sainnot said:


> My least favorite is my mom; I don’t really want to say why.
> 
> the most favorite... idk I guess I have a cousin that I feel like we’d be good friends if we had socialized at all, but she lived far away from me and we rarely saw each other. I only think we’d be good friends because she is antisocial and hates loud noises like me. I wish I knew more people that hate excess noise, I feel like no one relates to me on that.


I think I understand. For me, excessive noise causes a feeling of unsettlement and makes it harder to focus or think clearly. Which can cause me to feel a bit anxious. I'm comfortable with silence.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Don't have one.


Memories of Silence said:


> Most of them.


Ouch.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of my dad's side. Three uncles are decent.


----------



## NoCat57 (Oct 31, 2021)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> I would say a second cousin of mine.


One of my mom's sisters -- my aunt. She is just so fake and uppity... Haven't seen her in quite a while


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Probably my mother.


----------



## Quinzel87 (Dec 8, 2020)

I'd say my cousin and her brother. It's not just me. Many members of my family and I agree. They make it their mission to make everyone else feel like what they do is meaningless, that their home arrangements is ugly, their husband/wife doesn't do enough for the family, and their kids are brats because they laugh loud. They constantly feel like they are entitled as guests to get what they want when they show up to a family event. When its time to eat the holiday dinner, it becomes nonstop complaining about the food, about the seating arrangements, about the time it took for them to cook the meal, about someone's shirt, about someone's tattoo, etc. My aunt, bless her soul, always invites us to play a card game with the cash and change we have in our pockets. We happily accept, but those two have to pull out wads of cash and joke about everyone else being too poor to play. We avoid bringing them into our homes and invite them as discreetly as possible to family events (we invited them, they just didn't make it their responsibility to make it.... because when they miss an event they would always blame us for not reminding them and not talk to any of us for months or years depending on how offended they were).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It will be the same answer as "Who is your least favorite person (that I personally know)?"


----------

